# Bluebird soda bottle



## Mjbottle (Sep 9, 2020)

I picked this up the other day, almost mint condition, it has a nice embossed bird wearing a top hat. Pat.date mar.2 1927
Bluebird soda


----------



## RCO (Sep 10, 2020)

don't have one and never found a blue bird bottle in the wild but like to . it has a neat design to it .


----------



## Donas12 (Sep 12, 2020)

Mjbottle said:


> I picked this up the other day, almost mint condition, it has a nice embossed bird wearing a top hat. Pat.date mar.2 1927
> Bluebird soda


I have that same bottle. Mine is a Canadian version, with Consumers Glass logo stamped on the bottle. I was of the understanding that the Canadian version has the bird wearing a top hat and the US version does not... But not sure about that.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a U.S. blue bird with top hat 7oz bottle and a Canadian blue bird with top hat 6oz bottle.
I also have U.S. hat-less 6oz, 8oz, and 28 oz blue bird bottles.


----------



## Mjbottle (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice! Id love to see what the 28oz looks like, it must be awsome.


----------

